# I got a BFP but im confused.. Help Please!!



## mahsmommy5

ok so i am really confused!! Here's my story so you can get a better idea and maybe you can help me.
I o'd cd 13
dpo 1-5 nothing except my mood swings
dpo 6- temp dip was running 97.9 for a couple days before and dipped to 97.2 then back up the next day and was experiencing cramping.
dpo 7-moody and noticed some yellow cm
dpo 8- moody and was feeling off still had same cm
dpo 9- I decided to get a FRER while i was food shopping and got a very faint positive that night
dpo 10- I tested again and got an even darker BFP
dpo 11- felt like i was sleep walking, i was so tired.
dpo 12- lots of back pains and feel icky
dpo 13- nothing changed.. moody, irritable, fatigue, back pains, headaches, and peeing a lot
dpo 14- took some more FRER and got a slightly darker BFP
dpo 15- same symptoms- but took a dollar tree test and it was a BFN (thats where my ? lies)
dpo 16- same except not being able to sleep at night but very tired. Took another $$ tree test BFN (?)
dpo 17- same with lots of dizziness- took a Clearblue Digital with 2nd Morning urine BFN (???)
dpo 18 (today)- I took another Clearblue Digital BFN

I was wondering if its all in my head that I am kinds freaking out about the BFN or if my HCG is just doubling too slow for a $$ tree test or a Clearblue Digital to pick it up? Do you think I should be worried or do you think that I should just calm down and accept that fact that we are really pregnant?

Thank you so much in advance for your answers and advice!!

I forgot to add that I am having lots of pregnancy symptoms like sore/tender boobs, veins showing very bad, very moody, tired, insomnia, low sex drive, low energy, and i "feel" pregnant. I also have ferquient urination.[/COLOR]


----------



## mahsmommy5

anyone have any advice???


----------



## angel11

HI Hun. I assume your AF hasn't started yet? Which is a great sign. Have you ever been late?

I would get a blood test honestly. You HCG might be too low for those tests to pick up. It is not unheard off. I think blood test is the only and surest way. 

Hope you get that BFP


----------



## mahsmommy5

Thank you. I used a total of 5 first response and all of them said positive, so I am going with that and just assuming my urine isnt strong enough for the other brands to catch it. I have irregular periods so I have no idea when my period is supposed to come. lol

I have to go to the AF base to get a urine test and wait until that comes back positive before they will do any blood work. :( stupid waiting game!


----------



## xx~Lor~xx

Didn't want to R&R, I'd say book an appointment with your doctor and get some bloods done to know for sure. :thumbup: Congrats if so!!!


----------



## Thorpedo11

Maybe you O'd later than you thought and that your urine isn't strong enough yet for the other test. I would test again in the morning


----------



## v2007

Good Luck.

:dust:

V xxx


----------



## Hopin4bfp

Clearblue digital and cheaper tests have a much higher level of Hcg necessary to give the positive. The First Response tests are much more sensitive. i wouldn't stress yourself out, if your AF is late and you got positive tests to start with then you're pregnant! Congrats! h&h 9 mos to you!


----------



## bw9522

as it was said above that the digi test are not as sensitive as frer. keep testing with them. are the lines getting darker.


----------



## mahsmommy5

Thank you everyone! Yes the lines are getting darker!! I also got a faint positive with a dollar tree test today that my husband brought home. I am super excited! I thought back and with my oldest daughter I only took digital tests and I didnt get a positive until I was 8 weeks, but i knew I was pregnant! 

I o'd on day 13 of my cycle and implanted at 6 dpo (cramps, one day temp drop, etc.) I have to wait until I get a strong positive on a dollar tree test until they will get me in with an ob/gyn (military base) Its such an annoying process!! :)


----------



## CuddleBunny

Congratulations on your :bfp:! Wishing you a h&h 9 months! :dance:


----------

